

Startup Scaligent offering $20,000 referral award to find a designer - keywonc
http://www.scaligent.com/referral.html

======
keywonc
Got an email from the company (I am a designer, working on my own investing
startup), checked out their site, and found this -- yep, twenty thousand
dollars.

